# Tyre Pressures



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone ,

Can i just say thanks to those of you who recently had this discussion, as a result I went out to find that the pressures in our 6 month old Swift 590RL had been set at 80psi, which on looking at the tyre wall is the pressure for fully loaded max weight, which we have never yet been near, no wonder I thought the ride was rough(she thought it was my driving).
I have now reduced them all to 60 and 65. So be warned even when they arrive new - check them.

ian and Col.

Ps, Its nice to be back.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi colian, I think you will find the handling quite different and the swaying (change direction) when a lorry passes or you pass it quite a lot less, and very much smoother.
Jon.

edit - correct some missing text.
P.S. sob sob  I don't like being a newbie again!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Anyone remember the link to the Michelin site with pressure recommendations from the forum before our site went down?

Ralph.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I have just taken delivery of a new van based on a Fiat 2.8 with Michelin X Camping tyres.
The handbook gives 5.0 pressure all round, irrespective of load.
The van had significantly lower pressure and after inflation to recommended pressure it seemed to drive very well but many more rattles were obvious!!
If I set it at 65/60 that might be a fair compromise but is it safe and will it be running at opitimal efficiency. Am also concerned that if an accident were to occur would there be problems with pressure below recommended.
It's a CI Mizar GTL Living - any views/experience out there??

Best wishes

alan


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

got my auto-sleeper nuevo last friday, checked the tyres (michelin xc camping) and yes these were at 80 psi, the sticker in the door shuts gives 79.5 psi all round, acting on recent discussions on this forum i have reset to 60 psi front and 65 psi rears. in addition i have sent off an email to Michelin asking for advice and giving the mtplm and axle weights. they have acknowledged my email and said it has been passed to someone who will get back to me shortly. as soon as i get this info i will pass it on to this forum.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The door pillar sticker on my van is also 79.5 psi all round. Michelin have consistently given lower rating then the chassis manufacturer for previous 'vans.

For my current one I E-mailed Michelin for info based on maximum rated axle-loadings for the 'van, 3850kg MTPLM and 215/75 R16C *Camping* tyres.

Following was the response:

==


Thank you for your recent e-mail.

The pressures that we would recommend based on the loads quoted are as follows;
-

Front axle 1850kg - 60psi
Rear axle 2120kg - 64psi

====

Which is considerably lower than Fiat's rating.

I've dropped mine to some 5psi all round higher than these recommendations, and keep a copy of the eMail in my handbook in case I get pulled by the boys in blue.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that. The weights are the same as my van so I will follow suit re pressures unless Lou and Carol find out anything different.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Glad you are got pressures sorted out and for posting. I am collecting all this information and plotting on a graph. Yep! your info sits spot on my line so maybe time I published a copy on here as a guide. Will need to work out how to do it but should nt be difficult.
However I could do with another pressure1400kg axle loading for 215/75 C 16 tyres to confirm if anyone has received info from Michelin. I have a colleague who is fairly senior at Michelin factory and will give him a ring this week to ask why they do not publish a graph or data themselves and see if I can prise more data out of him, or ask him to find out. Expect I will be told it is to do with liability and people reading wrong/out of date info and blaming them.
Jon.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The pressure given on the tyre is a the tyres Maximum Loading. AFAIK, it isn't illegal to inflate under this if the loading is less.

The lower figure given by Michelin will give a more comfortable ride, and if they are much underinflated it will show in the handling .

As a matter of interest, My "Nuevo", (Which is an early version) has 15" wheels, and was fitted with Firestone CV3000 tyres of size 195 70 R 15
At full load, these are running near their max. loading, so I tried to get a set of Michelin XC Camping tyres but couldn't find anyone who could supply me with them. I contacted A/S and was offered Michelin XCA tyres which are of a lower rating. They were overpriced though, so I have been looking for an alternative.

Are the 16" wheels on your Nuevo a standard size? If I fit 215 70 R 15 on my van, the increase in dia. means my Speddo will read approx 3 mph low at 70 mph. If I bought new wheels ( I almost treated myself to a set of alloys) and fitted the size tyres you have, my speedo would read approx. 8 mph low at 70 mph!

Will let you know what I find.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

tyre pressure is always a balance between comfort and safety:

If a tyre is underpressured in relation to the load put upon it, wear will increase dramatically and it might blow (preferrably at high speed  ). Keep in mind: Tyres blow because of underpressure and not of overpressure! Sounds paradox, but is true.

If tyre pressure is higher than necessary for the load, but still within specs, then this is just a matter of comfort, not of safety. So the Motorhome manufacturers (and probably Fiat as well) tend to play safe and therefore recommend a higher pressure.

Also keep in mind that many motorhome(r)s have a certain tendency towards overloading. So if you really want to go below recommendations with your tyre pressure, then take the _fully laden_ van to a weighbridge, check the _real load per wheel(!)_, add around 10% safety margin and then select the appropriate pressure based on this.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I am curious as to what the legal, in terms of your average plod, aspect would be. I have never been stopped for having my tyre pressures checked, but I understand with cars they do seem to have a view as to what they should be inflated to. I am thinking here should everyone who uses a different pressure to the base vehicle spec. get a letter (or communication of some kind) from the tyre manufacturer?
I also find that 60 and 65 psi suit the ride and handling of our Autostratus but have often wondered what would happen if we were stopped and they were checked.
Does anyone know?


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

i have had my reply from michelin with the tyre pressures for my nuevo-es (michelin xc camping tyres 215/70 r15) the axle weight i gave them were 1750k front and 1900k rear mtplm 3400k. the correct tyre pressures for *me* are 54psi front but to allow +10% to take in weight transfer on braking so 59psi on front and 59psi on the rear. they also stressed the need to go to a weighbridge and check it fully loaded. note i say these are the tyre pressures for my A/S nuevo i suggest that everyone should contact their relevant tyre manufacturer and get their personalised tyre pressure and with a copy of the email reply should feel confident that any inquiry is covered.


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

Hi, could you please post the Michelin email address you used to check the tyre pressures for your set up.
Thanks Rob.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi cappuccino you can use this link http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/group/home.jsp and click on' contact us' top right hand corner of home page or use the email address that they used to reply to me: [email protected] their info has made life a lot softer for me.


----------



## 89121 (May 14, 2005)

Had not realised that they were now producing "low-profile" tyres in commercial sizes, following the trend with modern cars,... am a little out of touch ?... suppose that it was inevitable.

The point I am making is that, the lower aspect tyres,... (70,-60,) %. aspect ratio,.. while offering superior handling and stability,... will afford this at the cost of comfort,... ie; less air-cushion between you and the road

So perhaps not just a matter of tyre pressures,... [rather the eternal quest for better/faster handling on the part of the manufacturer.)
I](my ancient Talbot runs on standard "high-profile" 185 X 14 @ 60psi,...)[/I] though I run them at 50psi quite happily.

Alan


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Excellent advice - I have emailed Michelin

Alan


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

After a 'reasonable' drive of some distance, including motorway speeds if possible, check the relative temperatures of your tyres by placing the palm of your hand on the tread as soon as you stop.

*Cold *- tyres are possibly overinflated.
*Slightly warm* - probably about the correct pressure.
*Very warm, or hot *- tyres are possibly underinflated.

I use 'probably' because this is just a very rough guide to help keep you out of the danger areas. Boff is right about the 'under-pressure' aspect causing blow-outs, and heat build-up is the first indication that something's not right.

Some tyres run warmer than others, so this is a very rough guide. It's a good safety tip, though, if you're on a run without a pressure gauge to hand.


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Loury777.
Rob


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Chaps,
DO also bear i mind that over inflated tyres (as wil underinflated) will also wear much more quickly as they will slip more, especially the driven wheels. 
But on the dangerous aspect although I agree an under inflated tyre can get very hot cause failure, equally an over infalted tyre can sustain damage if you were to mount a kerb or other object (large stone). The stress in the textyle layers can be enormous. Hence never ever mount kerbs like you see delivery drivers doing all the time.
But, and much more relevant is your massively increased braking distance especially in the wet. 80psi and unladed - have you tried stopping quickly in the wet? - you might get quite a fright compared to the correct pressure or even at 75psi which is still 10 psi over most max required pressures. 
On the subject of max pressure if you have a standard Fiat chassis you should be no more than 60 in the front and 65 in the rear or you are overloaded. I suppose if you want to allow for imbalances across the axles you should allow an extra few psi but usually vehicles are pretty well balanced across the width and allowed for in the recommended pressures. 
Right, that's my tuppence worth for tonight for what it is worth.
Jon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Here is another one for you.

------------------------------------------------------------------

The pressures that we would recommend for your motor home fitted with 215/75 R16C XC Camping TL 113N tyres are as follows; -

Front axle at 1400kg = 45psi.
Rear axle at 1900kg = 57psi.


Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bet Michelin are busy with us lot.

Ralph


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ralph,
Your figures are the 1st to make my graphs go a bit twisty. I show 1400 as 48, and 1900 as 57. Not a lot out but does not match other peoples figures for same size tyre. Hmmmmm!! food for thought.

What make of vehicle do you have - wonder if that is a factor and did you tell Michelin your base make?
Jon.


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

some more Michelin recommended pressures for the 16" Camping tyres

1700 kg 54 psi

1750 kg 55 psi

1950 kg 60 psi

2100 kg 63psi


Alan


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Yes Jon, a Mclouis 432, Fiat Ducato.

Ralph,


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Raplh,
I should have noticed as it's nbelow your name. AND, why should I have noticed..cos its wot I hav. Are you sure they are 16", think you will find they are 15" unless someone has changed them from original.

EDIT graph deleted - won't edit and replace with new one.
Jon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jon, talk about not looking, yes they are 15” (don’t know how I wrote it down wrong), must be getting old or looking after 22month old twins is getting to me. 

Ralph


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Try again with new graph.
The 16inch data does not look very reliable. 
Also assumed Raplh, your data from Michelin is for 215/70 16 inch XC.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I now have a reply to my information request to Michelin and they add a further varable - tread pattern. Here it is:-

"Thank you for the quoted information:

Tyre size: 215/75 R 16C

'Plated' front axle max: 1850 Kgs

'Plated' rear axle max: 2120 Kgs

Would you please provide information regarding the actual tread pattern name
marked on the tyre sidewalls & also the quantity of tyres fitted to the rear
axle (2 or 4)? 

Michelin have 2 tread patterns, each having a different ranges of pressure
values.

Weighbridge:
A better procedure for motorhomes, than values stated on the 'Vehicle-plate', is
to obtain individual axle weights from actual weighscale readings. This is would
be preferred, due to readings being taken in the actual vehicle 'running'
condition - that is to say, with all water/fuel/baggage & passengers etc.
onboard - and may result in better comfort if the vehicle is running way below
maximum capacity. It may also verify that your vehicle is not, in fact, running
in an illegal state, above the 'plated' axle weights. 

Studies on motorhome use, quite often indicate the owner/driver not knowing the actual laden state of the vehicle, hence the need for extremely strong tyres
(possibly XC Camping), with corresponding high inflation pressures.

Plated axle weights:
Have you verified that each axle weight for your vehicle is actually being run
at or below these quoted 'plated' weights? 

Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin."

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

New figures from Michelin based on the correct tyre size.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

The pressures that we would recommend for your motor home fitted with 215/70 R15C XC Camping TL 109R tyres are as follows; -

Front axle at 1400kg = 46psi.
Rear axle at 1900kg = 60psi.


Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin.

Yours sincerely
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I will keep a copy of this email in my van.

Rlaph


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Ralph.
I will get the pressures on the graph later. 
Have sent you a PM about the 432. It rambles on a bit - apologies.
Jon.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Have now had what seems to be the definative advice from Michelin which I will reproduce below despite its length :-

"Dear Mr Mosley,

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

We have allocated your message the reference number indicated above. If you need to contact us again regarding your message, we would be grateful if you could include the reference number.

Thank you for the additional information:

Tyres: 215/75 R 16C 113Q 'XC Camping'

'Plated' front axle max: 1850 Kgs

'Plated' rear axle max: 2120 Kgs (2 tyres only)

The quoted tyre size & tread pattern is able to run at the following axle loads/pressures, with linear scaled values in between, for any 'single fitment axle' (one tyre fitted each end of axle):

215/75 R 16C 113/111Q 'XC Camping'
Axle weight Pressure
(Kgs) (psi)

1660 44 Minimum
1840 51
69
xxxx 80 Maximum 'XC Camping' *

Quoted wts: 1850 52
Quoted wts: 2120 62

* The maximum axle weight will not be quoted, otherwise operators will attempt to use it, negating the built in extra load 'safety-factor' with pattern 'XC Camping'.

+10% front axle:
Should you wish to help the front axle tyres cope more easily with the weight transfer forward under braking, we suggest that you may increase the front tyre pressure by 10% above any final calculated 'static' value, providing the maximum pressure is not exceeded.

Final recommended pressures:

Front: 57 psi
Rear: 62 psi

Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin.

Yours sincerely
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company

Attention is drawn to the following confidentiality and disclaimer notice:

This email is intended only for the addressee named above and the contents should be neither disclosed to any other person nor copied. If you are not the intended recipient and/or have received this message in error, disregard the content and return to sender. Any views or opinions presented are solely those of the sender and do not necessarily represent those of Michelin Tyre PLC unless otherwise specifically stated. We do not accept legal responsibility for the contents of this message nor responsibility for any change made to this message after original despatch. Nothing in this email is to be interpreted as an agreement on behalf of Michelin Tyre PLC. We do not accept liability for any damage sustained as a result of any software viruses. Michelin Tyre PLC reserves the right to monitor and record any emails addressed to any worker at Michelin Tyre PLC and the senders of messages shall be taken to have consented to such monitoring and recording.

Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company
Registered in England no.84559. Registered office Stoke-on-Trent ST4 4EY

____________________Forward Header_____________________
Subject: RE: TVR-080605-1: Pressures, M/home, 215/75 R 16C
Author: [email protected]
Date: 13/06/2005 01:08

Thaks for your very helpful reply.

I have looked at the tyre which is a Michelin X - XC Camping. There are many other marks :- PKKN EUL X0605 P
113 111 Q
Max Load 2535 @ 80 psi.
Tread - 2 Poly, 5 steel, sidewalls 2 Poly.

None of this means much to me!! The tread has 3 zig zag cuts.

There are 2 rear wheels on a single axle

If possible can you give a range of trye pressures associated with variety of loads up to the maximum so that I may use weighbridge findings to set pressure at various times.

Once again, many thanks.

Alan"

Seems that the original suggestion of 60/65 was not far off the mark!!

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Alan,
Well Michelin really are throwing my graohs out of kilter. I wil recheck all the posts later and figures I have noted and then show new graph for what its worth. Cannot believe there are so many discrepencies in figures but at least it gives a guide. If I cannot make sense of figures I will contact MIchelin and ask what the story is and why diffrent peoples figures for apparently the same tyre are different.
Jon.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

*tyre pressures.*

When I first placed this thred I thought it would not generate much interest other than the one or two who are new to this lifestyle, but having just read all the comments and differing replies as to what is the correct tyre pressure I have just gone out and checked mine again and let a little more air out.

I am coming to the conclusion that unless we all go to a weigh bridge before every journey and compare weights against any chart we may have its a case of picking the middle ground, and being on the safe side.

If anyone ever comes up the difinitive answer to tyre pressures can I be your manager because even the tyre companies do not appear to have one.

PS 
I have Mitchelin xccamping215/70 R15c now set at 65 front and 70 rear as we are off to France next week and her indoors can alway find something else to pack.

Ian and Col.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Colian, 
Lookiing at all the data I have and looking up the weights for your M'home I would suggest 60 and 65 would be better and closer to required values rather than 65 and 70. 
I am basing that on your M'homes max laden weights and purely my opinion and not official as you are aware. 
Jon.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It seems that most tyre pressures are set in bar and then converted to psi (1 bar = 14.5 psi). 

My van, an Orian Pavo, has Kleber CT200 (Michelin) tyres sized 215/70R15C 109/107Q 

The pressure is quoted at 5 bar all round which is equated to 72.5 psi irrespective of axle weight.. This "precise" psi value is stupid - do you know any commercial tyre pressure gauge capable of measuring tyre pressure to 0.5 psi accuracy? 

Can anyone offer me a website giving tyre pressures for Kleber tyres versus axle weight. 

As mentioned earlier what is the legal position of running tyres at a different pressure to that specificed by the vehile supplier?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi dj,

Just out of interest the kleber website comes up with this........

http://tinyurl.com/ch27f

Unfortunately, there doesn't appear be an option to choose the larger tyre that your van has fitted. Yours is probably fitted with a more specialised size more specific to motorhomes a bit like michelin xc's. Might be worth emailing them with your vehicle details and the axle weights that you intend to travel with. As has been said, several m/homers with michelins have done this and received the relative correct pressures for their vehicles, nearly always much lower than the recommendations given with the vehicle.

You might also like to check with the A/Sleeper Service Centre on 01386 853511 who should also be able to help.

pete.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

People get confused between maximum permisable tyre pressures and what they should actually be running at. It is very unlikely you will be requiring over 70 psi on your vehicle as if that was the case you would be set for an axle weight over what the suspension can carry.

As mentioned above best to contact Michelin and give then your axle weights which you can measure on a local weighbridge. 
If need be you could always find your maximum persmisable axle weights from vehicle specs and ask Michelin for approriate pressures as a stop gap until you manage to weigh the axles.
Jon.


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

After an abortive trip to my local tyre dealer who told me that my ordered Continental Vanco tyres wouldn't cope with the 5bar (72.5psi) rating specified on the motorhome, I called Continental and was referred to a tyre advisory service on 0906 3023839 who (for 50p per minute) quickly checked my details and advised as follows:

Continental Vanco 215/70R15C 8 ply
- front axle rated at max 1460kg: 45psi
- rear axle rated at max 1750kg: 55psi

It's a relatively light motorhome (a Hymer C544K on Ducato 10) and I would otherwise have paid £140 per tyre for Michelin XC Campings (instead of £86 for the VANCOs) and been riding around with my teeth rattling at 72.5psi!

I can recommend this service. Cheers, Pete


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Prusling,
I have checked your figures against the charts I have put together for other tyres, from data people have posted in the past. Its very close to values for the Michelin Agilis size 225/70R. The pressure for the front looks a bit low though comparing with Michelin XC of the same size (rear pressure spot on the same). 
Going by the graphs for michelin 215/70/15 XC then the front would come out at 50 as a max. 

Jon.


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Jon,
Thanks for the info - the front pressure did sound rather low.
We're not going to have the Hymer fully-laden until a holiday later in the year, so for weekend trips I might keep them a little lower than the max.
Cheers Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not knowing any different to what our dealer told us, I've been running our Lunar Champ A520 [Ducato 2Litre base] at 80psi all round . . . 8O 
I 'think' I'm going to have to let a bit of air out . . . .


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Here is a graph to help you decide vicdicdoc, I nee to update it but is fairly accurate for the 2.0 litre fitted with Michelin 215/70C 15inch tyres.
The main think you can see is if you look for the maximum ladenweight your axles can take it is WAY SHORT of 80 psi. More like 55 and 60 psi fr/rear max.
NO REPSONSIBILTY CAN BE ACCEPTED FOR ACCURACY - only posting so people can see how far out they really are using max presures (80psi) and promt them to go weigh their m'homes and contact tyre manufactures for a figure.
I personally think it is totally irresponsile of some M'home Manufacturers to state running at 80 psi is correct or even to imply it by leaving people to rely on tyre info plate/label in door post / handbook. 
80 psi IS THE MAX PERSMISABLE tyre pressure FOR THE TYRES NOT THE VEHICLE. Would you put 44PSI in your car tyres because it says that is the max??

Jon.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

OH No!! Cannot get Graph to dislay above - will work on it and fix later.
Jon.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

*michelin recc.pressures*

ref. lower pressures quoted from Michelin I have just had an email from them
as follows:
I asked reccommended pressures on an Autotrail 3400kg /fr 1650 /rear 1750
using 215/70/ r15c XC camping tyres
Fiat door sticker 5bar (72.5 psi)
mICHELIN EMAIL fr 56psi rear 54psi
Which is a hell of a difference

paul


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Elbino,
Don't you mean 54 fr and 56 rear. That would make more sense.
Jon.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

POST DELETED - list of pressures replaced with a new list later on (page4!)


----------



## PhilM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brambles, I asked Michelin to tell me the pressures for my Swift Royale 1.9TD Ducato, 1140kg front axle & 1700kg rear axle, using Agilis 81 185 R14C 102R, they recommended 46 front and 65 rear. I have previously set my pressures at 58 and 60 for medium load and 62 and 65 for fully loaded. So I'll have to try it with the lower pressure on the front for the next trip to the foot of Italy. 
BTW I have always thought the steering felt very light, too high a pressure at the front I suppose ( and too much weight at the back with the motorbike on ). 8) 8)


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

hi brambles
No, the email actually says fr.51 r.54 but suggests 10% increase at front to
help with weight transference on braking, giving 56/54.
Since Ive been running for 2 years and 15000 miles at 72 without either any noticeable problems or tyre wear, I am somewhat loathe to make such a drastic reduction. I would like some advice as to whether this is a good plan
paul


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello PhilM,

The Fiat recommendation for the Ducato is that the weight on the front axle should be 47% of the total vehicle weight. The weights you specified indicate that the front axle weight is 40% of total and this is probably more the cause of the light steering than tyre pressures.

The pressures given by Michelin look correct for tyre type and axle loads.

Regards,

Mike C.


----------



## PhilM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raisin, I think you're right about the light steering. I believe the 47% is the maximum gross weight for the front axle and the Fiat recommended minimum is 42%. Since I had it weighed and found the actual fully loaded weights I have always ensured that as much load as possible is as far forward as it can be. I also make sure,that the waste water tank is empty when travelling with the bike on the back.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Been looking at all the data I have collected and is getting pretty complicated and messy. Front or rear, +10% or not on front, different size tyres, Michelin giving different pressures against same axle weights, oh so confusing.
I need to sit down and spend time going through the whole lot and identify what is what again (I still have the data from before this site crashed big time). I have my suspicions now tyre pressure is not only affected by it's own axle weight but the total weight of vehicle has an influence as well. Makes sense actually and this might be why manufactures do not publish a graph. Can you imagine it, 2 graphs for front and rear, for different sizes and a formula for calculating adjustments for total weight. 

In respect of only 40% loading on front, not sure if this would be unsafe or not so am not going to suggest such, but certainly tyre wear will be increased dramatically esecially if pressures are too high. 
Someone else posted a while back they also had less that 47% on front axle with a heavy tow bar on back. The solution might be to pack as many things as you can as far forward as you can.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

UPDATED LIST - hope it is right - a lot of work has gone into this!!!
If you think I have your figures in wrong place the let me know.
So far I have gleamed this data from people listing tyre pressures from way way back in time unto now (previous thread which was lost when site crashed). 


Michelin 215/70 R15C XC
front ( + michelin recommended adding 10% to given values)
1220kg	44psi +
1280	45 +
1400	46 +
1500	50
1650 51
rear
1600	52
1750	54
1750	56
1800	57
1900	60
2500	75
3300	80


Michelin 215/75C16 XC 
Front ( + michelin recommended adding 10% to given values)
1400	45 +
1660	49 +
1700	54 
1750 55
1820	50 +
1850	52 +
1850	57
1850	60
Rear	
1900	57
1900	60
1950 60
2100	63
2120	62
2120	64

Michelin Agilis 81 185R14C102R
1140 46
1700 65 (max permissable load 850kg per tyre at 65psi)

Michelin Agilis 225/70C 16 
Fr 1610	50
Rr 2240	60

Vanco 215/70R15 8 ply
Fr 1460 45
Rr 1750 55

EDITED - updated


----------



## PhilM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brambles, the max permissible load for an Agilis 185R14C102R is 850kg at 65psi (or 1700 for an axle), your list shows 1840kg at 51 psi.

PhilM


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi PhilM, thanks for telling me, have corrected.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All this information is fantastic. however can anyone help with a link to Firestone tyres so that i can see what tyre pressures i should have on my Iveco chassis ( 50 c 15 ) rear wheel drive, 4 wheels on rear axle.will go and check tyre details when it stops raining.


----------

